# Does Anyone Do Contest Prep?



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Does anyone on here do contest prep?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

@Pscarb.He would be my choice if I ever decided to compete.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm currently being prepped by @dutch_scott and 14 weeks out mate, don't know of his availability though.

@Pscarb does aswell for a couple of guys on here.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> I'm currently being prepped by @dutch_scott and 14 weeks out mate, don't know of his availability though.
> 
> @Pscarb does aswell for a couple of guys on here.


Don't go the rack route lol


----------

